# Working Alone



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

If you haven't already read John Carroll's book titled "working alone" you should.

However, some of the info is dated.

Share some of your working alone tips:

1. Buy a laser measure ( a decent one, like a Bosch). It beats trying to get a tape measure to stand out.

2. carry a clamp in your belt.. Sometimes, you really need that extra hand.

3. Buy some 3rd hands from Fastcap. They make life so much easier.

4. Don't waste a trip. Bring something with you out to the truck and back.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Nail or tapcon a ledger board on the building when you have to place or replace sheets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Use wheels as much as possible. IE: Dolly

Learn to do things in steps and utilize jigs to hold things in place. One end up, then lift the other end. Goes for giant beams, plywood, drywall, etc. with a block of wood or whatever is needed to set height. IE: Festool CT Wings

Ratcheting tie downs CAN replace a person. (Heck I once put a Taurus subframe assembly with the engine and transmission back into a vehicle solo with ratcheting straps.) I have used straps to pull a largish glue-lam beam into the attic solo too. 

When tiling prep everything in advance so there is no setup time. (Sure would be nice to have a guy cutting and mixing.)

Hydraulics can replace another set of hands. I have often used my floor jack, bottle jacks, and a hydro press/pull. 

Keep a cell phone on your person in case of severe injury  Think what could go wrong before making a big mistake. Seriously important in forestry work.

Sometimes you got to know when to call in help...


----------



## dutchroots2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Listen to a radio to remind yourself that the outside world still exists.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I use cleats to help postition wall sheathing. I use deadmen, cleats and poles rocking ceilings.
Lasers are a god send. 
Never waste a trip for anything.

And don't be afraid to offer a tip for delivery people to get orders in remote places.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Know your limits. Working alone can be fine, but know when to bring in some help.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Rope, Hooks, block and tackle, winch, come-along all useful


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I'm pretty effective working alone, but I had to call in help to get those highest 4 sheets of T-111 up there. 

I really regret selling my pumpjacks a few years ago. :sad: Did this all off ladders.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

When you start to see people that aren't really there it's time to pack it up and go home for the night

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Stryker1-1 said:


> When you start to see people that aren't really there it's time to pack it up and go home for the night
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


What do you mean? Tell them to grab the other end :laughing:


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Dont start talking to yourself... Inevitably it will lead to a argument & eventually someone will hear you fighting with yourself! :whistling
The trips back & forth to the truck will ruin your day. Loose the big heavy tools if you dont need them for daily use. 
The older I get the more of a tool minimalist I become. IMHO is more advantageous to know how you can use your core tools for various tasks vs having a tool for every different task.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Know your limits. Working alone can be fine, but know when to bring in some help.




Find someone else who works alone; help each other out when needed.

I work primarily by myself, but I sometimes help or get help from four other one man shows.
- a bonus is i have skills they don't and vice versa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

dutchroots2 said:


> Listen to a radio to remind yourself that the outside world still exists.


I have a nice noise cancelling headset and listen to books most of the time. Podcasts sometimes, and music when I need to focus more. 



JAH said:


> The trips back & forth to the truck will ruin your day. Loose the big heavy tools if you dont need them for daily use.
> The older I get the more of a tool minimalist I become. IMHO is more advantageous to know how you can use your core tools for various tasks vs having a tool for every different task.


There is a reason Systainers, T-Staks, Toughboxes, Packouts, and the Ridgid boxes are so popular. Lets you stay highly organized and move mass amounts of tools around on wheels very quickly and easily.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

JAH said:


> Dont start talking to yourself... Inevitably it will lead to a argument & eventually someone will hear you fighting with yourself! :whistling
> The trips back & forth to the truck will ruin your day. Loose the big heavy tools if you dont need them for daily use.
> The older I get the more of a tool minimalist I become. IMHO is more advantageous to know how you can use your core tools for various tasks vs having a tool for every different task.


I've been talking to myself for decades. I rarely argue with myself because I'm brilliant. :whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

The wheels thing is a big deal. I have started using a rolling tool cart and it saves so much time and bending over. Just rolling a small bakers scaffold around works as well.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Lunicy said:


> If you haven't already read John Carroll's book titled "working alone" you should.
> 
> However, some of the info is dated.
> 
> ...


Get the tripod base for the third hands.........so much better.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Tom M said:


> I use cleats to help postition wall sheathing. I use deadmen, cleats and poles rocking ceilings.
> Lasers are a god send.
> Never waste a trip for anything.
> 
> And don't be afraid to offer a tip for delivery people to get orders in remote places.


Sheetrock lift was one of the best tools I've bought ling ago.

Tipping delivery people is another great practice. Unless it's like dump truck delivery or something they aren't doing heavy lifting type of thing. But If they have to do some heavy lifting the. It's a must in my book. And they always go out of their way later for you.


----------



## fred54 (Dec 1, 2010)

One man show with 6 or 7 reliable and trusted subs which means I often get left with the odds and ends. 

The other day I was pulling an old patio door and getting frustrated. Finally popped it off and leaned it over only to realize I left two nails in the bottom nailing fin. Now I'm holding it up as it's tilted out of the wall, if it leans any further out it will smash into the brand new patio door on the addition we just framed, and I can't seem to get it back up and in to the opening because a piece of trim has fallen down behind it so now I'm stuck in a vortex of my own stupidity with only a screwdriver within reach. 

Eventually I got it back up and semi stable and was able to finish but not without first cursing myself and then thanking the Patron Saint of Stupidity for saving me from myself once again.

On the one hand, you have to think and plan a little more, on the other, at least there's no witnesses when you do make an idiot of yourself.

20 years ago, I nailed the meat between my thumb and hand to the wall and the and I had to slide out of my shoe and stretch as far as I could to get a prybar within reach. Took forever. Excruciating. Live and learn.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

I've never read the book but have probably figured most of them out on my own,..but I'll have to check it out.

I prefer to work alone and I like it quiet, no music or idiot talk shows. And the freaking commercials that go along with it. 

I can always throw together bracing to hold stuff in place, dolly stuff around and use clamps, straps and pulleys if need be. Rarely, I ask for help. It does take longer though. Sometimes, not always.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

dutchroots2 said:


> Listen to a radio to remind yourself that the outside world still exists.


NAh, drowns out the voices in my head :blink: and thus protects the world outside :whistling


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I always tell myself that some guys spend their money on employees-I spend mine on tools. Tools are much nicer, I think.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Peter_C said:


> There is a reason Systainers, T-Staks, Toughboxes, Packouts, and the Ridgid boxes are so popular. Lets you stay highly organized and move mass amounts of tools around on wheels very quickly and easily.


Bought some ridgid rolling boxes thinking they would be a big time saver. With larger jobs where floor protection is in place rolling boxes are the way to go. On smaller jobs no way am I rolling tool boxes across a unprotected floor.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Randy Bush said:


> Young pup . I just turned 67 and still going fairly strong. :thumbsup:


I'll be 68 next month. You'll always be the young pup.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I work alone most of the time.

I have poured addition and garage footings by myself, The mixer driver pulls up and asks "Where is your crew?" I tell him I don't need a crew, just listen, do as I say and don't over fill my trenches with concrete. 10 yards and 40 minutes later he is back on the road.

When I do need assistance I have some guys that own similar businesses to mine and call them for help. They do the same. It works out well.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

tgeb said:


> I work alone most of the time.
> 
> I have poured addition and garage footings by myself, The mixer driver pulls up and asks "Where is your crew?" I tell him I don't need a crew, just listen, do as I say and don't over fill my trenches with concrete. 10 yards and 40 minutes later he is back on the road.
> 
> When I do need assistance I have some guys that own similar businesses to mine and call them for help. They do the same. It works out well.


Same here. I know a couple other one-man-bands. If any of us needs help, we hire each other as contract labor. Hands off each others' customers, pays cash, no unemployment or bennies. But work nontheless. Works out great for everyone.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Robie said:


> 63 is the new 40.
> 
> Outta my way kid....





Artworks said:


> Me to, 63 !!





kirkdc said:


> bunch of old geezers.
> 
> 60 here. :whistling





Randy Bush said:


> Young pup . I just turned 67 and still going fairly strong. :thumbsup:





Tinstaafl said:


> I'll be 68 next month. You'll always be the young pup.


You guys are old. Hell, I'm only...

a....

well... 

a...

hum...

I think I'm...

a...

What were we talking about?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

They're all older than me. I suppose they think they're wiser also. :whistling


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Anthill said:


> I always tell myself that some guys spend their money on employees-I spend mine on tools. Tools are much nicer, I think.




I do not hesitate for a second buying a tool that I think may help me become me more efficient.

I also sort through the van and jettison tools I haven't used for a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Glue gun to temporary attach blocks, boards, make fixtures and jigs, ...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I worked alone for many years and still do regularly, but I don't like it, I don't even like carrying my own toolbag. I feel like Cali Mike. :laughing:


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

fred54 said:


> One man show with 6 or 7 reliable and trusted subs which means I often get left with the odds and ends.
> 
> The other day I was pulling an old patio door and getting frustrated. Finally popped it off and leaned it over only to realize I left two nails in the bottom nailing fin. Now I'm holding it up as it's tilted out of the wall, if it leans any further out it will smash into the brand new patio door on the addition we just framed, and I can't seem to get it back up and in to the opening because a piece of trim has fallen down behind it so now I'm stuck in a vortex of my own stupidity with only a screwdriver within reach.
> 
> ...


Had a buddy that was working alone. Was sid8ng babble end. Went up top of ladder wrestled full sheet into place. Then reached up and held middle of sheet with left hand. Reached for nail gun hooked on pocket. As he went to just tack the sheet the airline caught on something causing the gun to misdirect and ended up landing on the back of his left hand. Good thing he already had the trigger pulled so it would fire when it landed..........yep. working alone........on top of a ladder left hand nailed to the house........tool belt on ground.......with his flip phone next to it.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Unger.const said:


> Had a buddy that was working alone. Was sid8ng babble end. Went up top of ladder wrestled full sheet into place. Then reached up and held middle of sheet with left hand. Reached for nail gun hooked on pocket. As he went to just tack the sheet the airline caught on something causing the gun to misdirect and ended up landing on the back of his left hand. Good thing he already had the trigger pulled so it would fire when it landed..........yep. working alone........on top of a ladder left hand nailed to the house........tool belt on ground.......with his flip phone next to it.


Good times, Let’s you know you’re alive.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Unger.const said:


> Had a buddy that was working alone. Was sid8ng babble end. Went up top of ladder wrestled full sheet into place. Then reached up and held middle of sheet with left hand. Reached for nail gun hooked on pocket. As he went to just tack the sheet the airline caught on something causing the gun to misdirect and ended up landing on the back of his left hand. Good thing he already had the trigger pulled so it would fire when it landed..........yep. working alone........on top of a ladder left hand nailed to the house........tool belt on ground.......with his flip phone next to it.


Enquiring minds want to know... How'd he get down? Or is he still up there?


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Enquiring minds want to know... How'd he get down? Or is he still up there?


Pulled his hand back through the top of the nail. The dude is an animal. If you had a paper cut and he had two broken legs he would still carry you to the hospital miles away. He did several tours. Also was a seabee(spelling)


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Unger.const said:


> Had a buddy that was working alone. Was sid8ng babble end. Went up top of ladder wrestled full sheet into place. Then reached up and held middle of sheet with left hand. Reached for nail gun hooked on pocket. As he went to just tack the sheet the airline caught on something causing the gun to misdirect and ended up landing on the back of his left hand. Good thing he already had the trigger pulled so it would fire when it landed..........yep. working alone........on top of a ladder left hand nailed to the house........tool belt on ground.......with his flip phone next to it.


I'm sure I already told this story:

At Detroit Cobo Hall - Woodworkers show, bought very first Bostich coil framing nailer. Guy demonstrating said we could order, Big Shot me said I'm here with cash & want it NOW! Pulled out my roll, peeled e'm off until the guy said stop, and walked out with my new toy.

A week later, I'm on an antique farmhouse I had raised on cribbing so we could dig basement, and framing new walls. 

Slide new nailer down to floor by the hose -, it fires - jumps, lands next to my foot, sinking one thru 4 toes.

Afterwards, I'm so damned mad, I throw it on shelf. My cabinet guy says a deck builder friend wants to buy that damned nailer, I say heck yeah - 1/4 what I paid for it -it's yours - its gone!

A week later he's nailing down deck boards, slides the nailer down by the hose and BAM! Sinks one thru the top of his foot.

No cell phones back then. Circ saw is about 12ft away. Somehow he conjured up a lasso from air hose, jean leg, belt, gets saw, cuts out board, drives himself to clinic.

And he collects big time from Bostich. Turns out those early ones had a defective nose & several other people had already been "nailed".

Not as bad as the rock climber that got his arm crushed & caught by a boulder and had to amputate it with a pocket knife - but stlll - it makes ya think.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I've been talking to myself for decades. I rarely argue with myself because I'm brilliant. :whistling


There is definitely something to be said about seeking counsel before making decisions. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You wanna try for round 2?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Leo, I am not sure what your issue is, but I did NOTHING wrong before, and I am doing nothing wrong now. My advice is Biblical and had nothing to do with last week. You may hold I grudge or have a chip on your shoulder but what I just said is true when working alone.

The counsel of others (Forums, a second hand or whatever) is a great tool before making decisions. I was just discussing this with one of my guys as we are short handed right now and they are having to work alone. I said it's great to have another person on site in order to bounce things off of. We often don't see the obvious.

Personally, if you have a problem with me PM me. Don't go and ban me without warning or real cause. If I get banned for this, so be it. This forum is not the end all be all and I will survive. Do I argue, sure. Do I also add a great deal to the site, I would say so. Especially with all of the offline conversations I have with people I have met here.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Proverbs 12:15 ESV 
The way of a fool is right in his own eyes, but a wise man listens to advice.

Proverbs 11:14 ESV 
Where there is no guidance, a people falls, but in an abundance of counselors there is safety.

Proverbs 15:22 ESV 
Without counsel plans fail, but with many advisers they succeed.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Leo, I am not sure what your issue is, but I did NOTHING wrong before, and I am doing nothing wrong now. My advice is Biblical and had nothing to do with last week. You may hold I grudge or have a chip on your shoulder but what I just said is true when working alone.
> 
> The counsel of others (Forums, a second hand or whatever) is a great tool before making decisions. I was just discussing this with one of my guys as we are short handed right now and they are having to work alone. I said it's great to have another person on site in order to bounce things off of. We often don't see the obvious.
> 
> Personally, if you have a problem with me PM me. Don't go and ban me without warning or real cause. If I get banned for this, so be it. This forum is not the end all be all and I will survive. Do I argue, sure. Do I also add a great deal to the site, I would say so. Especially with all of the offline conversations I have with people I have met here.



Was the “troublemaker” banner something you came up with or was it awarded? :thumbup:


----------

